#ubuntu-in 2017-01-02
<home> i need help
<home> help me
#ubuntu-in 2017-01-07
<nirmal> hii.
<nirmal> i just installed ubuntu. how can i give permission to write in the main directory.??!
#ubuntu-in 2018-01-01
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nzuqjpmzw: u-la-la GeneralIdler Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ffwtwopxho: GeneralIdler el Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION egwcoznjbs: el RajRajRaj GeneralIdler ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION varqai: ubuntulog3 sayakb Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION omircdap: GeneralIdler el RajRajRaj ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION drnhvi: el sayakb u-la-la ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION lasjvkeywr: lubotu2 RajRajRaj u-la-la ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ckjaeerf: u-la-la GeneralIdler ubuntulog3 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION cmmxl: pavlushka meetingology Chaser ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Weizerdritch597> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION tuwdck: el Chaser pavlushka ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
